# Hey Y'all from SC



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Y'all, I'm Jeff from Southeastern part of South Carolina. I've been bow hunting once or twice in the last year and this will be my first all archery season for me. I've been a long time lurker here so I decided to sign up.

I shoot a PSE Firestorm X it's a good bow a little bit on the small size for me but it's what I could afford. I am a 31.5" draw length :mg: So I am a big guy

I'll try to post as often as I can

Here's a shot of me practicing in the backyard


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jeff. Have fun here.


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 12, 2006)

Since thats your backyard, when you taking me fishing?:smile:

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

